# Do you plan to expand on Youtube?



## Encolpius

Good morning ladies & gentlemen, I think you should start making some WR videos on Youtube. The younger generation prefers watching to reading. What do you think? Thanks. Enco.


----------



## swift

Who is “you”?


----------



## Encolpius

Who is you? I have not got the slightest idea. Maybe the editor or director or owner or who can make such decisions here.


----------



## swift

You addressed the post to “ladies and gentlemen.” Did you have a specific group of people in mind?


----------



## Encolpius

swift said:


> You addressed the post to “ladies and gentlemen.” Did you have a specific group of people in mind?



What do YOU think?


----------



## swift

I have no idea. I am not a mind reader.


----------



## mkellogg

I have been investigating videos, but videos on Youtube make little economic sense. Unless you all are interested in creating videos for free  , it costs money to create the videos. And if I put them on Youtube, Google gets to keep something like 95% of the advertising revenue.

If we can find a way to make it work financially, I'm all for it, though!


----------



## Encolpius

Interesting comment you have had think about that possibility as well, of course I have thought there might be some very active members who would like to make some videos in the name of WR. What and how exactly I have not the slightest idea. It has been just a simple suggestion.


----------



## mkellogg

Encolpius said:


> What and how exactly I have not the slightest idea. It has been just a simple suggestion.


Maybe we can do it someday. It could be fun to let people record a video about a word or subject that would be useful for other people.


----------



## Encolpius

I do not think a word or phrase or even proverb would score. There are many excellent videos of that sort in different languages. I have been thinking more about some linguistic issues. There are some experts here you could decide which topics are most popular here in WR. Maybe something Spanish-English for beginning. Of course in a witty style.     Any suggestions?


----------



## swift

I loved the series _Ask an Editor_ that M-W used to publish. Language questions answered in layman terms.


----------



## MrMuselk

Maybe we could turn the word of the day into a YouTube series. We could link it to the word of the day article as well.


----------



## mkellogg

For those of you who have access to the Language Lab forum, you might be able to start an informal series there. If it catches on, it could lead to something bigger. Ask the moderators there first, of course!


----------



## swift

I think most people are rather shy, so perhaps a podcast series would fit better some of our personalities.


----------



## MrMuselk

swift said:


> I think most people are rather shy, so perhaps a podcast series would fit better some of our personalities.


That is very versatile as well; there’s iTunes, the Podcasts app, Spotify, etc. A podcast is a very good idea.


----------



## MrMuselk

I’d like to suggest a few names:
1) The Wordreference Word of the Day
2) Your Daily dose of English (by the Wordreference community) <-in small print -Should this be in all the options?-
3) Your 1 Minute word
4) Your 1 minute WordReference


----------



## Jektor

There are already very many language tuition videos on YouTube.
I can't see the point of WR adding any more.
WordReference is supreme in the written word - questions and answers about the personal language questions and difficulties of indviduals.
.


----------



## L'irlandais

mkellogg said:


> I have been investigating videos, but videos on Youtube make little economic sense. Unless you all are interested in creating videos for free  , it costs money to create the videos. And if I put them on Youtube, Google gets to keep something like 95% of the advertising revenue.
> 
> If we can find a way to make it work financially, I'm all for it, though!


Many content creators are moving to this platform Floatplane(dot)com/ discover
As YouTube keeps demonetized videos without explanation.


----------



## L'irlandais

Videos are only a means to an end.  Economically, they don’t generate much ad revenue.  However they can get you greater visibility and then you can use this wider customer base to generate more revenue. At least, according to some YouTubers :YouTube looks to demonetization as punishment for major creators, but it doesn’t work


> Creators like Philip DeFranco, a popular YouTube commentator, and Kinda Funny, a collective of gaming personalities and comedians, earn an estimated additional $50,000 a month on Patreon. They also retain 90 percent of that income, with Patreon taking a 10 percent cut. This is more than the 60 / 40 cut creators get on YouTube.


----------



## Kacy.H

Podcast is a great idea. I'm so interested who will be the host?
Maybe turning those most viewed threads into podcast episodes, talking about most common grammar mistakes.


----------

